# Gormully & Jeffery - orginal wheels & tires or not?



## robp (Jul 15, 2011)

I have an 1890's Gormully & Jeffery Rambler man's bike with whitewall chain tread tires. I understand Mr. Jeffery invented the clincher tire, but I don't know whether these are clinchers or if they are glue-ons. (The tires have hardened and I don't want to mess anything up by trying to remove them.) The current wheels are nickel or chrome plated and the rear does not have a brake.  Are these wheels original, or would this bike have had wooden rims?

Bike is in good unrestored condition, paint and pinstriping are decent - any approximate estimates of value?


----------



## twowheelfan (Jul 15, 2011)

please post pics


----------



## F4iGuy (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes Post pics!!!


----------



## ericbaker (Jul 19, 2011)

pics pics pics


----------



## robp (Jul 22, 2011)

*Finally - pics*

Sorry about the delay - here's a picasa album:

https://picasaweb.google.com/IHC.S140/GorJeffBicycle

Photos are a bit shadowy, but you get the general idea.


----------



## pelletman (Jul 23, 2011)

The bike is very nice


----------



## pelletman (Jul 23, 2011)

The rims look chrome?  If so they are replacements.  They are not G & J Clinchers, they had an obvious profile.  If these are metal rims they are wrong for the bike.


----------



## robp (Jul 24, 2011)

Any recommendations on reproduction wheels and tires in the 'correct' style?


----------



## pelletman (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, you can get repro single tube wood rims from Noah Stutzman and then the Harper tires.  But if I were going to ride it I'd probably get 700c rims and clincher tires.


----------



## robp (Dec 20, 2014)

Reviving this old thread - finally getting around to looking at the G-J Rambler bike pictured above.

Turns out I have 28" tubeless clad rims and need replacement tires.  I've searched and found old threads mentioning Harper and Robert Dean as potential sources.  From what I can gather, Harper is out of business and I cannot find a website or vendors selling Robert Dean tires.   

Although I'm not necessarily restoring the bike as a 'rider' I'd prefer not to go with the solid reproductions.   Can anyone recommend a current source for the 28" tubeless tires?   Will modern 28" tubeless tires work on the vintage clad rims?   Any other suggestions welcome.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 20, 2014)

Change the rims keep the tires or sell me the bike...  . Deans tires are awesome look period correct would look very nice on it.


----------



## bike (Dec 20, 2014)

Really be a shame to take the tires off the bike- they match the condition so nicely- buy a new bike to ride.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 20, 2014)

Some collectors place great importance on the originality of certain perishable parts, for example, original tubeless tires. There is some credibility to this, as there is a limited supply of them, this give's value to a set of original tires ESP if they were found with that wheel set. While some collectors value them for display, others wish to ride their antiques once in a blue moon with dependable tires. With that's said, if the wheels are not correct for this bike, the overall "value" in keeping the tires on those hoops is synonymous with not damaging the original tubeless tires. If this is the only 28" wheel set u have, u may want to start looking for another wheel set while you wait for some Robert Dean 28" tires to arrive. (If u want to go with glue on's) The overall look of treaded black RD's will (in my opinion) match your bike's finish to a T, esp when a nicer set of 28" wheels are introduced that correspond to the character of your bicycle. (And this bike has some class, except the wheels) That way you can retain the value of the wheelset, possibly sell them, keep them for another project, etc, while exploring your other options. (Ie build velocitys, find 28" glue on's, etc) 

My .02c


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 20, 2014)

... On second thought, looking at the bike again, save or sell the metal clad wheels, and either build velocities that will be very rideable, or find a set of wood or other hoops that will really bring the classy nature of this fine machine to light. .o3


----------



## robp (Dec 21, 2014)

I have been in contact with Robert Dean and am contemplating an order.   Without consideration to the clad rims, would WHITE or BLACK ribbed tires be more correct for the bike, itself? I kinda like the thought of white ribbed tires, myself, if they fit the original vintage of the bike, whatever that may be.

My immediate plans for the bike are to clean off the grease, grime and dust to reveal the details, but leave the rust and patina intact.  If I go with the RD tires I may mount them on the clad rims without glue, and then will not ride the bike.  I would say the existing wheelsets are in remarkably good shape, even the spokes.  The existing chain tread tires are extremely hard, cracked and flattened out so that the wheels will not even rotate without the tires hitting the frame or fork.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 21, 2014)

If that's the route you choose you may consider some of the rubber conditioner I've heard of other cabe members using to soften the rubber first before removing to prevent damage, and preserve the tire for someone else, as they are "dried" into a shape that fits that wheel. Another member will have more insight on this then I. 

A little searching here on the cabe should reveal the cosmetics of RD Tires.


----------



## robp (Dec 21, 2014)

After scanning the web for related images of G&J bikes, the one below seems to be close to what I have.   Although not exact, the artist's rendering seems to show a chainring similar to mine, plus similar semi-drop handlebars, cork grips and seat.    

The head badge on mine has a '15' in the center (the model #?) and on the list of patent dates, the latest is March 20, 1892.


----------

